# Durolane Injection Help



## krishrndz@gmail.com (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi.

Can someone help me out with the following injection dilemma:

Durolane 60 mg/3 mL intra-articular syringe - Take 3 mL by intraarticular route.     Quantity: 3 mL


If the Doctor injected 3ml to the knee and the drug is 60mg/3ml then how would I put this on a claim for the units?

would it be 60 units since j7318 = 1mg??


----------



## petroskek (Mar 8, 2019)

Yes. This would be J7318 x60. 
This code is written funny and I had to argue out with the office manager, because she insisted the Dr. didn't need to document dose injected. I received word from corporate coders that yes, the provider needs to document 60 mg and we bill x60.


----------



## Cwirtalla (Mar 16, 2021)

I am having a problem getting Medicaid to accept my durolane claims. When we have called and spoke to the reps at Medicaid they are claiming there is a problem with the NDC number which we have confirmed is correct , 89130202001. Is any one else having issues?


----------



## akfrog62@gmail.com (May 5, 2021)

Medicaid only pays on 'Rebate Manufacturers'. Currently there are no Rebate Manufacturers of Durolane. In Alaska, Medicaid does not cover Durolane.


----------



## garyaguirre1@yahoo.com (Sep 1, 2022)

Cwirtalla said:


> I am having a problem getting Medicaid to accept my durolane claims. When we have called and spoke to the reps at Medicaid they are claiming there is a problem with the NDC number which we have confirmed is correct , 89130202001. Is any one else having issues?


did you ever get an answer on this topic? I am currently experiencing the same issue. I've billed the 60 units however the carriers are only paying for like 1 unit..


----------

